# Changing from Eircom. Am I breaking contract? Returning wireless modem?



## Joe Nonety (1 Feb 2010)

I wish to cancel my Eircom but they say it's subject to a 12 month minimum contract.
Eircom broadband has been in the house for 12 months but only in my name for 4 months. Does it go by when broadband came into the house or by the most recent name change?
Also, it says "In the event that the customer fails to return the modem within 14 days, eircom reserves the right to charge the customer the sum of €49.78 (inc. VAT) for the wireless modem". 
Have people been charged this sum without being notified by Eirom or without them asking for the wireless modem?

Also, Eircom charges two months in advance so will I lose what I've paid for Feb and March?


----------



## Joe Nonety (2 Feb 2010)

Has anyone else moved from Eircom?
Did you return the modem or keep it?
If so did you have to pay €50?


----------

